# Cow Herd Equity



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgDay and Bower Trading on protecting the current cow herd equity.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/topproducer/power_hour_video_audio.aspx?channelId=27ea24c63b8746e2804df6becd3b2d90&channelListId&mediaId=cbbfd2b899db4431bd72a3ff17df3653


----------

